# MacOS Big Sur Now Available for Public Beta



## Rory (Aug 6, 2020)

No developer account needed. Obviously, don't install it on your main computer, especially one that uses non-Apple, third-party apps.

MacRumors instructions: https://www.macrumors.com/how-to/install-macos-big-sur-public-beta/

Apple sign-up page: https://beta.apple.com/sp/betaprogram/


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Aug 6, 2020)

But why?


----------



## Rory (Aug 6, 2020)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> But why?



Why what?


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Aug 6, 2020)

Why would you want to do that to yourself? It's going to break all your software.


----------



## Rory (Aug 6, 2020)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> Why would you want to do that to yourself? It's going to break all your software.



I've run every MacOS public beta since Snow Leopard in 2009. My experience, based on having done it for 11 years in a row, is that your claim is just plain untrue. Apple's public betas are in fact very advanced in the development process. The final version will probably be released next month.

As I already said, don't install Big Sur on your main computer, and don't install it on a machine that has third party software that you need to run.

If you don't want to install it, don't. Millions will, and the world won't end.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Aug 6, 2020)

My claim would be true for me, since I run some 32-bit software. But it would also be true of Catalina.


----------



## Rory (Aug 6, 2020)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> My claim would be true for me, since I run some 32-bit software. But it would also be true of Catalina.



Guess what, the world has moved on, even if you and some others here haven't.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Aug 6, 2020)

Man. I'd love to have you as a customer! 

And I'd like to be as rich as you too.


----------



## emilio_n (Aug 6, 2020)

I am installing right now on my Macbook Pro. I will let you know how works the basic things I have. (Logic Pro X + Kontakt + Sine + Spitfire app)
Of course this is not my production machine. Since is true that the public betas are stables for the main apps, I found small problems with other software with each beta.


----------



## Rory (Aug 6, 2020)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> Man. I'd love to have you as a customer!
> 
> And I'd like to be as rich as you too.



Nick, I started a thread about the fact that the Big Sur beta is now available. This is of interest to millions of people. Apparently, it isn't of interest to you. Cool.

I have no idea how your lack of interest in Big Sur now turns into a discussion about how much money you think I have.

What's clear is that you have some kind of problem with Apple, with its new operating system, with me starting a thread about the Big Sur public beta and, apparently, with whatever your imagination is telling you about my personal financial affairs.

Okey-doke.


----------



## Rory (Aug 6, 2020)

emilio_n said:


> I am installing right now on my Macbook Pro. I will let you know how works the basic things I have. (Logic Pro X + Kontakt + Sine + Spitfire app)
> Of course this is not my production machine. Since is true that the public betas are stables for the main apps, I found small problems with other software with each beta.



Great, looking forward to what you find out. I've installed on a 2014 Mac mini, which just meets the bar on Big Sur, but will try to contribute as well.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Aug 6, 2020)

Rory, you said the world has moved on, meaning anyone who hasn't bought the latest stuff is deficient in hipness, ergo you must be rich if you have money to spend on updates that are only for their own sake.

In my case it would cost $500 alone to upgrade my Metric Halo audio interface so it can run their 64-bit driver, to say nothing of other software I'd need to update. I'm also not sure about my Emagic MIDI interface, but I have others to use so that wouldn't matter. But still.

If you enjoy beta testing system software, knock yourself out. And start as many threads as you want. I can't help shuddering at the thought, however, hence my snark.

And for someone who has some kind of problem with Apple, I've sure spent a lot of money on their products - to say nothing of having worked on Macs literally all day long for 3-1/2 decades.


----------



## Rory (Aug 6, 2020)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> Rory, you said the world has moved on, meaning anyone who hasn't bought the latest stuff is deficient in hipness, ergo you must be rich if you have money to spend on updates that are only for their own sake.



You know, you are now getting offensive. I was responding to a remark that was both about 32 bit and Catalina. 32 bit is dead. The MacOS operating systems are free. The world has in fact moved on.

You may be a moderator, but my financial situation had nothing to do with this discussion and is none of your business.

It started as a simple thread about a beta that is of interest to millions of people, and you have single-handedly turned talking about it into an issue, while making personal comments about me that are completely out of line.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Aug 6, 2020)

Rory. I snort at the general concept of installing beta system software, not at you personally. Sorry if my comment came off that way in writing.

Bear in mind that "the world has moved on" is a sales argument to authority that implies anyone who still wants to run 32-bit software - including drivers for very expensive, excellent hardware - is a relic. You can run all the latest software, which is 64-bit, in Mojave without giving up the old hardware.


----------



## Rory (Aug 6, 2020)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> You can run all the latest software, which is 64-bit, in Mojave without giving up the old hardware.



So now we know why you started posting in this thread. Only one problem. Your posts have nothing to do with a thread about the fact that the Big Sur beta is now available. You're just using this thread, which is about the new 2020 MacOS, as part off some kind of rear-guard action against, or maybe just to express resentment about, Apple operating systems post-2018.

If I start a thread in 2021 about the next public beta, should I expect more of the same? How about 2022? 2023?


----------



## jcrosby (Aug 6, 2020)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> including drivers for very expensive, excellent hardware


Amen to that...


----------



## gpax (Aug 7, 2020)

Rory said:


> If I start a thread in 2021 about the next public beta, should I expect more of the same? How about 2022? 2023?



Yes. But i think a healthy dose of skepticism by some should not be read as a never-changer. I say that, even as my pet-peeve in this forum is those who proclaim a lesser-secure and prior OS version as a sacred cow, while my experience using the one being denounced has been nothing but secure for me.

I suspect there’s a bit of projecting that takes place: some are still making peace with the current OS; others are in denial about the years-old notification that 32-bit has been left behind. You are already talking about beta testing in 2023, lol.

While I applaud those who take on beta testing (I used to be an early adopter in my more reckless days), the alternate reality is that third-party development does tend to set its own timetable each year, irrespective of how advanced Apple is in making the beta process what it is for developers and early testers. As for Big Sur, I can write the script of which developers will be compatible on day one, and which will not be. At least some now have statements ready to go, as I noted last year, where in prior years some developers acted as if there was no warning of the annual OS X release.

I will be curious to see what you report. I still greet any impending release through two considerations: how my Mac workflow changes at the system level, specifically looking to see what accessibility changes might benefit my visual impairment (not just in the accessibility settings but also refinements to the finder, etc.), and to what extent these integrations are beneficial to production work, including a reassurance that nothing will get broke.

The later is the point I think others will make in asking “why?,” where I typically find no matter how compelling the new OS itself, my third-party hardware and software compatibility checklist takes about six months each year to get a green light, after the new OS X is released. You no doubt recall the year audio interfaces around the world were suddenly rendered unusable, despite developers saying the beta showed no signs of problems. And yet, by the time the golden master was a go, something had changed.

I hear you separating out these two considerations, the OS as a system upgrade from work-critical compatibility, but in the end, how these things all connect symbiotically is the thing, is it not?


----------



## Alex Fraser (Aug 7, 2020)

I'm popping it onto a separate partition simply to have a nose around. No iCloud or production apps. I might install Logic at a later date.

In reality though, like everyone else I'll be waiting for NI/Spitfire etc to give the thumbs up before moving across in the new year. Can't wait to get off Catalina.


----------



## Rory (Aug 7, 2020)

Hi @gpax

I plan to find out what Big Sur is about, starting with running the public beta, before I start expressing opinions about it. If some people choose to use Mojave, and have no intention of trying Big Sur, that’s their business. They can use Mojave for the next ten years for all I care.

Starting today, I will run Big Sur as my day-to-day operating system. Having run the beta every year since 2009, I do not expect significant issues. This beta is already close to the final OS, which will probably be released in the next four or five weeks.

I will install Big Sur on my “production” computer when my most needed third party apps are compliant. In my case, the main straggler is likely to be iZotope, and RX in particular. I’m pretty sure that RX8 will be released in September or October, which is an incentive for iZotope to get its act together this year. If it doesn’t, I may run RX on an alternate machine rather than let iZotope dictate how I run my life.

I don’t have an “accessibility” problem, but I share your interest in those features. Partly, it’s because I think that accessibility is an important issue. Also, last year I started using dictation regularly on iOS. There have been huge strides with voice recognition, and I look forward to further improvements.

Cheers


----------



## Alex Fraser (Aug 7, 2020)

Rory said:


> Starting today, I will run Big Sur as my day-to-day operating system. Having run the beta every year since 2009, I do not expect significant issues.


I wish you godspeed and fair winds, Rory. If you could keep us updated, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Alex Fraser (Aug 7, 2020)

So, I installed it on an external SSD to have a play.
I like it - the design is clean and fresh. It runs well, no major hiccups. Just as expected really, and it already seems more polished than Catalina. I think it will be a big step up for everyone.

I haven't installed Logic or any other music software on it yet. That's enough bleeding edge shenanigans for one day and I'm going to need a cup of tea to get over the excitement.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Aug 7, 2020)

Rory said:


> So now we know why you started posting in this thread. Only one problem. Your posts have nothing to do with a thread about the fact that the Big Sur beta is now available. You're just using this thread, which is about the new 2020 MacOS, as part off some kind of rear-guard action against, or maybe just to express resentment about, Apple operating systems post-2018.
> 
> If I start a thread in 2021 about the next public beta, should I expect more of the same? How about 2022? 2023?





I hereby retract my apology. Anything I said to tweak you has now become perfectly appropriate.


----------



## Rory (Aug 7, 2020)

On my late 2014 Mac mini, the Big Sur download (12.30GB) and install took about 70 minutes.

I like the new design and the computer is running fine. The late 2014 mini just makes the bar for Big Sur, but mine is an i7 with a Fusion Drive (SSD + HD), which probably helps. It's running smoothly.

I don't use this machine for sound processing, but I happen to have iZotope RX on it. Its basic functions are working fine, but I haven't tested individual modules.


----------



## HeliaVox (Aug 7, 2020)

Over in the Logic Pro forums it has been reported that Big Sur has broken many third party AU's. They are recommending to stay away


----------



## jason.d (Aug 7, 2020)

I’m not ready to test the beta myself, but I’d be curious to hear if the security notifications have been toned down since Catalina.


----------



## Alex Fraser (Aug 7, 2020)

HeliaVox said:


> Over in the Logic Pro forums it has been reported that Big Sur has broken many third party AU's. They are recommending to stay away


I can’t imagine why anyone would think Big Sur is oven ready to use with a bunch of third party stuff yet. Way too early.


----------



## Rory (Aug 7, 2020)

HeliaVox said:


> Over in the Logic Pro forums it has been reported that Big Sur has broken many third party AU's. They are recommending to stay away



Nobody who’s running Big Sur beta should expect third party plugins, or for that matter third party apps, to work properly with it. However, this is beside the point unless one runs Big Sur, against all advice and common sense, on a production machine.

That said, it‘s encouraging that the main controls of the copy of iZotope RX Advanced that I have on my Big Sur computer are working fine. I’ll check how well the individual RX modules are working over the next couple of days.


----------



## Alex Fraser (Sep 2, 2020)

Anyone been brave enough to try Logic and the usual VI suspects on Big Sur yet?


----------



## Alex Fraser (Sep 8, 2020)

FWIW, quick update.
Latest version of Logic running fine on OS11, bar a couple of graphical oddities here and there where the GUI hasn't been updated for our new Big Sur overlords.

Komplete Kontrol, Kontakt (latest) both appear to be working fine, as well as Spitfire plugins. The integration on my NI M32 is working as expected. I'll update if I have any more useful news.






It does look a little like Logic on Windows XP at the moment, but that's due to the desktop background thankfully..


----------



## shropshirelad (Sep 9, 2020)

Installed Big Sur on my MacBook and have been testing Logic, Studio One 5 & Reason 11. Kontakt, Spitfire, IK Multi, Pianoteq, Toontrack, Play, Reason Rack PI, Arturia etc all seem to be fine.


----------



## detritusdave (Sep 9, 2020)

I created a new apfs volume and installed it... cos I was bored/drunk, and it has no impact on my main OS. Got Logic and Kontakt going ok.... then my Logitech mouse went very jittery (I'm guessing due to an update needed for Logitech drivers)... but first impressions are good in terms of responsiveness. Catalina has always felt a little 'treacley' to me, and this seems to not be that....

Genuinely don't get some of the snarky responses here. If they'd installed it on their main drive then cried when it all broke, maybe you could engage in some clearly desired schadenfreude.... It's just curiousity as to what the next macOS is going to be like.....


----------



## Rory (Sep 9, 2020)

MacRumors has a detailed page on Big Sur features and changes. It's being updated regularly, most recently yesterday. If history is anything to go by, Big Sur will be released in final form toward the end of this month or in early October:










macOS Big Sur: Features and Tips, Available Now!


macOS Big Sur is the version of Apple's macOS operating system introduced in 2020 with a redesigned look, new Control Center, Safari updates, and...




www.macrumors.com


----------



## shropshirelad (Sep 9, 2020)

Having used it today on my laptop, I felt confident enough to install on my my iMac. Absolutely no problems so far and I agree with @detritusdave that it feels more responsive.


----------



## Alex Fraser (Sep 9, 2020)

shropshirelad said:


> ..I agree with @detritusdave that it feels more responsive.


Ah, good. It wasn’t just me imagining things.

The final gold master is probably only a few days away now, so it’s a safe enough time to install the public beta. I’m running it on my main machine now. Even in its box fresh form, it’s better than Catalina.

There’s some graphical weirdness in Logic but only because the existing gui hasn’t been updated to match Big Sur design cues. I’d expect a substantial Logic update soon to address this.


----------



## whinecellar (Sep 9, 2020)

Man, I'm with Nick. I don't get it. Speaking as a pro with a studio full of gear all driven by a Mac I depend on to make my living, I'll never understand the attraction to the bleeding edge. I've got way too much to do and way too little time to jack around with crap that you know isn't going to work with 90% of your stuff.

I guess if you're morbidly curious and have nothing better to do, happy trails, and have fun. But like Nick, I too have loads of stuff I use daily that will keep me "stuck" - and happily working - on Mojave. Catalina+ isn't even an option for me, and I couldn't care less. 

To each their own, YMMV, horses for courses, etc. And not that it matters, but I saw ZERO defensiveness in any of Nick's replies. His initial question ("but why?") is a totally valid one, IMO.


----------



## detritusdave (Sep 9, 2020)

I don't use my Mac to make a living... I suspect this is one of the biggest drivers of difference of opinion here.... I work in IT so the idea of _not_ poking around in a brand new OS, that is completely separate to my main OS, is alien to me


----------



## Alex Fraser (Sep 10, 2020)

FWIW, I'm using it on a production machine which pays the mortgage. I've been upgrading release day (or as early as possible) for _years_ now but with a big caveat: The only software I use is Logic, Kontakt and a smattering of Spitfire stuff. Everything else is Apple first party or devs who keep up-to-date with Apple guidelines and new releases.

Jim has it right - I wouldn't even consider it if I was using the average VI control studio haul.

Aside from the usual research and backups, the install took half an hour (which I used to collect the boy from school) and was a bit anticlimatic, tbh. It took all of 5 minutes to see that everything appeared to be working and my excuse to procrastinate from actually writing something evaporated quickly. 😉


----------



## whinecellar (Sep 10, 2020)

detritusdave said:


> I don't use my Mac to make a living... I suspect this is one of the biggest drivers of difference of opinion here.... I work in IT so the idea of _not_ poking around in a brand new OS, that is completely separate to my main OS, is alien to me


Makes sense, and you’re right. Nothing wrong with messing around with new stuff if you don’t depend on it - so yeah, hence the two perspectives. I guess I’d just assume that the vast majority of people on a forum like this depend on their rigs to do what they do, so Nick’s “but why” comment makes perfect sense to me


----------



## Ashermusic (Sep 10, 2020)

I like to be on the latest, but only once I know my critical software has been proven to work by others, not going to be first in the pool.


----------



## Michael Antrum (Sep 10, 2020)

In my industry we call leading edge technology the bleeding edge....and for good reason.

I don't see any potential benefit in upgrading to the newest OS for music, only downsides, but if you want to do it for giggles, then go right ahead. It will help knock the bugs out....


----------



## Rory (Sep 10, 2020)

What's odd about this thread is that the people who are trying Big Sur, and are interested in installing the final version, don't feel a need to tell people on Mojave what to do, but that isn't reciprocated.

People are getting grief for installing Big Sur on a non-production machine. Is that for real?

I totally get that a few people want to stay with 2018's Mojave, cool, but could you just leave the rest of us alone?

Thanks.


----------



## jcrosby (Sep 10, 2020)

Or people could debate, discuss, and share perspectives. Given that this is a forum, i.e. a place for public discussion, people are bound to have different experiences... Such is life...

Not wanting to hear from people who's careers determine whether they're going to jump in the pool or not is an unrealistic ask. Especially on a niche forum like this where a stable machine means the difference between some people keeping or losing a production gig. Just scroll past anything irrelevant and pick up the conversation form where it's relevant to you.


----------



## Rory (Sep 10, 2020)

jcrosby said:


> Or people could just debate, discuss, and share perspectives. Given that this is a forum, i.e. a place for public discourse, people are bound to have different experiences... Such is life...



Excuse me?

This thread was started to discuss putting Big Sur in beta on non-production machines.

Why, exactly, are people getting grief for that? Give me a reason, because I can't think of one that isn't ridiculous.

I know that some people are using 2018's Mojave, apparently in many cases because they want to use 32-bit software. Cool. What the hell does that have do with installing 2020's Big Sur beta on a non-production machine?

If Mojave users want to bash people who aren't running 32-bit software, maybe take it elsewhere. You know, like start a thread where you can bitch about 64-bit.


----------



## jcrosby (Sep 10, 2020)

Rory said:


> Excuse me?
> 
> This thread was started to discuss putting Big Sur in beta on non-production machines.
> 
> ...


You're excused.

Does the thread title say?:
*Installing Big Sur on Non-production Machines?*

Perhaps you should have titled the thread differently if your intention was to focus the discussion to that specific use-case.



Rory said:


> If people are being bashed just because they don't have the same issue, maybe take it elsewhere.



Good point. A closed discussion specifically not related to how this update may or affect a group of niche macos users who rely on virtual instruments, (some of which may or may not still be 32 bit), might be better suited for macrumors or a similar site.


----------



## Rory (Sep 10, 2020)

jcrosby said:


> Not wanting to hear from people who's careers determine whether they're going to jump in the pool or not is an unrealistic ask.



If you actually read the thread, what you'll find out is that they can't jump in the pool in the first place.

We're talking about people who are stuck using a two year old operating system who are giving grief to people who are using a new operating system in beta on non-production machines.

This is completely ridiculous.


----------



## Rory (Sep 10, 2020)

jcrosby said:


> Does the thread title say?:
> *Installing Big Sur on Non-production Machines?*
> 
> Perhaps you should have titled the thread differently ...



What? The thread title says "Available for Public Beta". A 14 year old knows that you don't put a beta operating system on a production machine.

Are you suggesting that the critics in this thread don't know that? Really?

Well if they don't, there are a number of posts reiterating the warning, starting with the second sentence of the first post:

"Obviously, don't install it on your main computer, especially one that uses non-Apple, third-party apps."

Do they also not know how to read?


----------



## jcrosby (Sep 10, 2020)

Rory said:


> If you actually read the thread, what you'll find out is that they can't jump in the pool in the first place.
> 
> We're talking about people who are stuck using a two year old operating system who are giving grief to people who are using a new operating system in beta on non-production machines.
> 
> This is completely ridiculous.


You could try taking the approach of reminding people you'd prefer if the conversation stuck to the intent original post instead of asking people to refrain from posting comments that express a preference for a different OS. However this is a public forum. Do you honestly expect that you won't get some replies with people whose experiences aren't in line with yours?

Asking people not to comment is more less complaining that you can't censor the conversation. The most diplomatic way to achieve that on a forum is politely reminding people to weigh in about the initial post.

"Leave us alone" however implies an unwillingness to allow people to chime in with a different perspective. To put it bluntly your'e asking for an echo chamber on a public forum - a place where different opinions, and even 'off topic' comments are more or less unavoidable. It might work for twitter but I'd like to think VIC has a little more class than that.


----------



## Rory (Sep 10, 2020)

jcrosby said:


> You could try taking the approach of reminding people you'd prefer if the conversation stuck to the intent original post instead of asking people to refrain from posting comments that express a preference for a different OS.
> 
> However this is a public forum. Do you honestly expect that you won't get some replies with people whose experiences aren't in line with yours?



Actually, I think that it's simpler. I think that the people bitching about Big Sur beta are people who don't want to pay to upgrade from 32-bit to 64-bit, and in some cases are using apps that the developers have decided not to upgrade, and are just venting.

I've been involved in discussions about beta operating systems, both with Mac and Linux, for a long time. This is far and away the most ridiculous thread that I've ever read on the subject. It is beyond belief that people are being given a hard time for installing Big Sur beta on a non-production machine.

Your own posts are special. They are based on the premise that people here are completely stupid about computers and can't read basic English.

Do I care? No. I think that its just bizarre, and at this point hilarious.


----------



## jcrosby (Sep 10, 2020)

Rory said:


> They are based on the premise that people here are completely stupid about computers and can't read basic English.


Can't say I see much wiggle room in how to interpret 'leave the rest of us alone'. Projecting even though I've said nothing of the sort. 



Rory said:


> Do I care? No. I think that its just bizarre, and at this point hilarious.


Case in point....

Carry on folks.


----------



## Alex Fraser (Sep 11, 2020)

Putting the argy-bargy aside, I really like the new look of the OS - and Logic now sticks out like a sore thumb. I fully expect another Logic "flattening" GUI update next month that will have the forum up in arms again, perhaps already been hinted at in the 10.5 update:






I'm driving into a full Logic/Big Sur production today or tomorrow, so I'll report back.


----------



## shropshirelad (Sep 11, 2020)

I've been trying very hard to break Studio One 5 but haven't had a single crash in two days, which is fantastic news.


----------



## skotterz (Sep 11, 2020)

I happen to be hours/days away from buying a new MBP. Can anyone tell me when machines will be shipped with BigSur? Since I still run Sierra on my 2012 MBP and haven't ever had any significant problems I'm not jazzed about having Catalina . . . at all. Any suggestions?


----------



## Alex Fraser (Sep 11, 2020)

skotterz said:


> I happen to be hours/days away from buying a new MBP. Can anyone tell me when machines will be shipped with BigSur? Since I still run Sierra on my 2012 MBP and haven't ever had any significant problems I'm not jazzed about having Catalina . . . at all. Any suggestions?


I'd image they'll all start shipping with Big Sur from October-ish onwards. That said, even if you get dumped with Catalina, Big Sur is but a quick install and half hour of your time?


----------



## Rory (Sep 11, 2020)

skotterz said:


> Can anyone tell me when machines will be shipped with BigSur?



Catalina was released on October 7, 2019 and I'm pretty sure that every Apple Store Mac sold starting that day had Catalina installed. Mojave was released September 24, 2018.


----------



## skotterz (Sep 11, 2020)

Alex Fraser said:


> I'd image they'll all start shipping with Big Sur from October-ish onwards. That said, even if you get dumped with Catalina, Big Sur is but a quick install and half hour of your time?


ok, thanks. if it's that far off maybe i won't wait. i've never updated OS until many months after a release, nor have i ever switched machines during an OS update before, so i fear whatever chaos that may entail.


----------



## jcrosby (Sep 11, 2020)

skotterz said:


> I happen to be hours/days away from buying a new MBP. Can anyone tell me when machines will be shipped with BigSur? Since I still run Sierra on my 2012 MBP and haven't ever had any significant problems I'm not jazzed about having Catalina . . . at all. Any suggestions?


Guessing you ask becuase you're concerned about Big Sur? Assuming so this has been my experience as a former _Catalina conspiracist_ that panic-bought a new MBP last month.

Catalina actually hasn't been nearly as bad as expected. There are a few odds and ends that don't work, but that number was tiny... In general I found things installed fine, including some older versions of plugins (64 bit obviously). After the last couple Mojo updates I personally found Mojave became more of a pain in the ass for me than 10.15's been so far. It wasn't painless. I did have to send out a few support emails. But it wasn't any worse than 10.14.

Since you're making such a huge leap I'd suggest is making a bootable _*test*_ drive with Catalina on it and seeing what runs. Start with the stuff you consider critical. If some things require authorization and you don't want to authorize twice run those plugins in demo mode and make sure they're working correctly as demos.

The other bonus to this is you can clone the test drive to the new machine and avoid having to clean install. Also Migration Assistant apparently has a bug where it stalls in 10.15.6. I encountered this after attempting to migrate twice. A recent CCC update confirmed the bug in its release notes... Basically you may run into issues migrating anyway so starting with a test drive that you can clone later may help you avoid a headache when the machine arrives. And at least you'll know where you stand with your plugins, DAWs, etc.

Software wise... You shouldn't have to worry about NI, everything's up to date by now. The only thing that wouldn't install for me was Reaktor 5. Since I have 6 it wasn't an issue... Everything else is solid and stable though... I'd also recommend going and getting the latest plugin/DAW installers from any developers that don't require you to do a paid upgrade. That'll avoid a lot of headaches...

Finally the one thing I did to make setting up my test drive less frustrating was to disable Gatekeeper while installing all plugins, daws, etc... Once installed you can turn gatekeeper back on... Pretty sure this helped me a avoid a bunch of headaches as I found the install process was buggier and naggier with it on..

Overall, despite some minor teething pains during the 1st few days, Catalina hasn't been any more of a headache than Mojave was. 2 months ago I wouldn't have been caught dead saying exactly that!


----------



## Nate Johnson (Sep 13, 2020)

So I thought Big Sur was going to only work on new architecture - ARM chips or whatever. But all of you are running it on intel machines. I take it that means the transition might be smoother, eventually evolving to an OS that only runs on ARM machines?


----------



## Alex Fraser (Sep 13, 2020)

tomorrowstops said:


> So I thought Big Sur was going to only work on new architecture - ARM chips or whatever. But all of you are running it on intel machines. I take it that means the transition might be smoother, eventually evolving to an OS that only runs on ARM machines?


Yeah, Big Sur will be both Intel/Apple silicon and probably the next 2,3+ OS too. The transition will be smooth for everyone expect composers. 😉


----------



## Nate Johnson (Sep 13, 2020)

Alex Fraser said:


> Yeah, Big Sur will be both Intel/Apple silicon and probably the next 2,3+ OS too. The transition will be smooth for everyone expect composers. 😉



Based on the reports here on this thread, it sounds like its going to smoother than anticipated, doesn't it - with third party apps already kinda working? But I get ya, who knows what actually will evolve!


----------



## Alex Fraser (Sep 13, 2020)

tomorrowstops said:


> Based on the reports here on this thread, it sounds like its going to smoother than anticipated, doesn't it - with third party apps already kinda working? But I get ya, who knows what actually will evolve!


Agreed. The Big Sur move looks to be smooth at this stage, pinch of salt and all that. The move to ARM, sorry, Apple Silicon is more of a Wild West I think. 🤔😅


----------



## Lindon (Sep 13, 2020)

Alex Fraser said:


> FWIW, I'm using it on a production machine which pays the mortgage. I've been upgrading release day (or as early as possible) for _years_ now but with a big caveat: The only software I use is Logic, Kontakt and a smattering of Spitfire stuff. Everything else is Apple first party or devs who keep up-to-date with Apple guidelines and new releases.
> 
> [snip]



Apparently Kontakt AU (and others AU plug-ins) is broken on Logic - but you wont see the problem unless Kontakt cant find a file - and it wants to show you a dialog - which Logic and Big Sur are hiding from you - so I guess you wouldn't see it anyway - you just wont get the audio you expect...


----------



## jcrosby (Sep 13, 2020)

tomorrowstops said:


> So I thought Big Sur was going to only work on new architecture - ARM chips or whatever. But all of you are running it on intel machines. I take it that means the transition might be smoother, eventually evolving to an OS that only runs on ARM machines?


Macos has to support current machines for at least 5 years per their _vintage and obsolete products policy_. Most machines typically get support for 7 years. (The trash can for example)... So basically there _should _be at least 5 years of compatible OS's based on their own policy. (That doesn't mean it won't be a messy ride for musicians. We seem to get the worst of it..)


----------



## Nate Johnson (Sep 13, 2020)

jcrosby said:


> Macos has to support current machines for at least 5 years per their _vintage and obsolete products policy_. Most machines typically get support for 7 years. (The trash can for example)... So basically there _should _be at least 5 years of compatible OS's based on their own policy. (That doesn't mean it won't be a messy ride for musicians. We seem to get the worst of it..)



Aha - I didn’t realize that was a policy. Interesting. Thanks for that tidbit!


----------



## Alex Fraser (Sep 28, 2020)

Quick update: Logic working fine here for full productions (caveats in previous posts.)
A few GUI quirks here and there but no real bother. 

Big Sur is great, still needs a bit of polishing but it's looking good for next month.


----------



## Mr. Ha (Nov 8, 2020)

Big Sur is likely to launch with the new ARM Macs. How well does the OS run? I use only Logic.


----------



## shropshirelad (Nov 8, 2020)

Mr. Ha said:


> Big Sur is likely to launch with the new ARM Macs. How well does the OS run? I use only Logic.


I've been running it on a late 2014 iMac since early September without any issues. I'm using Studio One 5 & lots of the current major plugin platforms ie Kontakt, Spitfire, Modartt, Garritan, Sine, Spectrasonics etc etc.


----------



## JonS (Nov 8, 2020)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> My claim would be true for me, since I run some 32-bit software. But it would also be true of Catalina.


Lexicon has yet to update to 64-bit.


----------



## Alex Fraser (Nov 8, 2020)

Mr. Ha said:


> Big Sur is likely to launch with the new ARM Macs. How well does the OS run? I use only Logic.


It works fine with Logic. GUI needs tweaking to fit with new OS.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Nov 8, 2020)

JonS said:


> Lexicon has yet to update to 64-bit.



Their plug-ins show up in Logic 10.5, so I think they've updated them in the meantime.


----------



## becolossal (Nov 12, 2020)

Big Sur?! How are doing on Catalina? I'm still hanging out in the safe-zone of Mojave...lol


----------



## Alex Fraser (Nov 12, 2020)

Officially released now. Let’s gooooo..!


----------



## Ashermusic (Nov 12, 2020)

Alex Fraser said:


> Officially released now. Let’s gooooo..!




I can't until I get the go ahead from Apogee and Universal Audio at least.

EDIT: My Apogee Ensemble IS compatible.


----------



## ironbut (Nov 12, 2020)

Apple's servers were down for a while so downloading wasn't working. 
It also made 3rd party apps super sluggish as they tried to connect for validation or whatever it's called.
It seems to be working for plugins now but most folks are going to wait a day for Big Sur.


----------



## Tatu (Nov 13, 2020)

Anyone jumped the gun yet?








macOS Big Sur is here


macOS Big Sur, the latest version of the world’s most advanced desktop operating system, is now available to Mac users as a free software update.



www.apple.com


----------



## tav.one (Nov 13, 2020)

NI's compatibility Page is what's stopping me from upgrading









macOS 11 (Big Sur) - Compatibility with Native Instruments Products


After having conducted systematic tests, Native Instruments confirms full macOS 11 (Big Sur) compatibility with the latest versions of all current products. Note: For more information regarding the...




support.native-instruments.com


----------



## Alex Fraser (Nov 13, 2020)

Tatu said:


> Anyone jumped the gun yet?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Been running the public beta for a few weeks. Logic works well, Kontakt too.


----------



## emasters (Nov 13, 2020)

Tatu said:


> Anyone jumped the gun yet?


I have a 2019 MacBook Pro (64 GB, i9) that was running Catalina fine. Figured "what the hell" since I always wait months to upgrade. So I upgraded to Big Sur last night. So far, no issues here. But... my configuration is simple -- no specific hardware dependencies, no networked devices/sample libraries, etc. And my DAW is Logic Pro. All sample libraries are on local SSD's. The only area of concern is Kontakt - but so far, no issues here. That said, wouldn't be surprised if something pops-up with Kontakt. I don't make a living with music, so I'll just work around any challenges until developers catch-up. Actually, nice for the first time in over a decade, to feel like I'm staying current with a Mac OS release. Perhaps regret will set-in later....


----------



## Symfoniq (Nov 13, 2020)

Native Instruments recommends holding off:



> We’re working to ensure full compatibility, and we’ll update you as soon as that process is complete. In the meantime, you may have technical issues when using NI products with this new operating system.


----------



## tav.one (Nov 13, 2020)

This statement concerns me even more:


> Using a TRAKTOR KONTROL S4 MK3 on macOS 11 (Big Sur) can cause malfunction and potentially damage your controller! We are working together with Apple to find a solution to this problem.


There is nothing said about Komplete Kontrol Keyboards but I don't want it _potentially damaged_ in any way :emoji_anguished:


----------



## Alex Fraser (Nov 13, 2020)

tav.one said:


> This statement concerns me even more:
> 
> There is nothing said about Komplete Kontrol Keyboards but I don't want it _potentially damaged_ in any way :emoji_anguished:


M32 is fine. Although an annoying Logic integration bug that was fixed for Catalina has returned in big sur.


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Nov 13, 2020)

Alex Fraser said:


> M32 is fine. Although an annoying Logic integration bug that was fixed for Catalina has returned in big sur.


I am finding with my Komplete Kontrol S49 Mk1 is behaving weirdly
When using Logic the transport buttons flicker instead of reamaing constant

The only time in the past I have noticed this happen was when I had more than one DAW open at a time!
Hopefully a fix is coming from NI


----------



## Alex Fraser (Nov 13, 2020)

Shad0wLandsUK said:


> I am finding with my Komplete Kontrol S49 Mk1 is behaving weirdly
> When using Logic the transport buttons flicker instead of reamaing constant
> 
> The only time in the past I have noticed this happen was when I had more than one DAW open at a time!
> Hopefully a fix is coming from NI


I like the NI Kontrol products but from a software POV I always get the impression they're built on sand - so many bits have to line up to make the whole shebang work.


----------



## tav.one (Jan 4, 2021)

Shad0wLandsUK said:


> I am finding with my Komplete Kontrol S49 Mk1 is behaving weirdly
> When using Logic the transport buttons flicker instead of reamaing constant
> 
> The only time in the past I have noticed this happen was when I had more than one DAW open at a time!
> Hopefully a fix is coming from NI


Has there been any update? Is your Komplete Kontrol working now?


----------



## stingray306 (Feb 18, 2021)

Has anyone tried to see if Kontakt 5 works? Or am I the only one still living in the past


----------



## Alex Fraser (Feb 19, 2021)

stingray306 said:


> Has anyone tried to see if Kontakt 5 works? Or am I the only one still living in the past


I can only offer that Kontakt 6 works fine...?


----------



## stingray306 (Feb 19, 2021)

Alex Fraser said:


> I can only offer that Kontakt 6 works fine...?


I still use Kontakt 5 for some of my older libraries that don't work with Kontakt 6. I use both; so I'm a little nervous about upgrading my computer because I don't really want to lose access to my old libraries!


----------



## T-LeffoH (Feb 23, 2021)

stingray306 said:


> I still use Kontakt 5 for some of my older libraries that don't work with Kontakt 6. I use both; so I'm a little nervous about upgrading my computer because I don't really want to lose access to my old libraries!


I've never heard of users having issues loading older libraries in Kontakt 6 (or Kontakt 5 when it came out) as it's typically advertised as forward-compatible with older files.

Are you seeing this with specific libraries?


----------

